# Laguna 30???



## zaldog (Mar 27, 2007)

As my search continues, I found a 1985 Laguna 30 Locally here in Chicago. Does anybody know about these boats? Apparently they where built in California to compete with the Catalina then went belly up because of the luxury sales tax (says the broker). Can not find any info at all on the internet. Any help or knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been on one and helped commision it after it was sold last fall. Can't tell you all that much about them though. Don't believe it was really designed to compete with the Catalinas IMHO... but that's just my opinion. 

Probably good as a coastal cruiser, but wouldn't want to use it in heavy weather as the companionway is wide enough to fit an elephant...

Very beamy for a boat its LOA, and lots of room down below... but I think it would likely prefer to stay capsized if it tips... as it has a 10.5' beam or so and only about a 4' draft.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

They are a W. Shad Turner design, so you may be able to get some info on them if you chase that name.... I believe they were, in fact, intended to give the C30 some competition (sales wise) but they didn't stay in production long enough.

From a 1985 soft cover book "A Sailor's guide to Production Sailboats" compiled by Roger Marshall comes the following stats:
SA/D 15.94 (a bit on the low perf side)
D/L 229
Ballast ratio 30.97% (lightly ballasted)
S/A 432 Sq Ft
Disp 9,040# (on the light side for its time, but mostly due to lack of ballast)
Ballast 2800#
LOA 29'11"
LWL 26
Beam 10'8"
Claims 7 berths incl dinette - 3 doubles plus single.... in 30 feet!?
15hp Yanmar std.


----------

